# pre WWII massive projects never built



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Whoa, too bad that that Yonge&College Street Building wasn't built, it would look great I think.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

^^I think as a Torontonian, I have mixed feelings about Eaton's College Street. Sure, the tower would of looked great but I feel it would be too overwhelming since it takes over an entire city block. Today the 7s Carlu building shares the block with a huge parking lot (for future development), a 30s or so office building and 2 U/C 52 and 45s condo towers.

This is off-topic. But during the 70's there was a 140s, 600 m+ tower proposed for the site of eaton's college street. It would have been 2200+ ft. tall and the WTB. The design is a bit bland and the communication mass on top is hideous but it would have been huge. 


Le Tour Jean Maryon:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I like the College Park building now as it is, than the vision. Maybe I'm just used to it. The Maryon Building is just ugly. I'd never heard of the Toronto Union Terminal and Commerical Building. Was that to be part of Union station (or the other way around)?

here's a pic of College Park today:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Mike said:


> We have plenty of WW2 photos of other cities to show how that looks like, Basically a pile of rubble.


No he was going to rebuild paris thats what i meant wonder what it wouldve turned out to be today if that had happened.


----------



## MASK (Aug 3, 2005)

For the 1876 centennial exhibition Philadelphia was going to build a new 1000 foot tower but sadly they ran out of money.

http://eee.uci.edu/clients/bjbecker/SpinningWeb/week9b.html


----------



## Peter The Great (Sep 28, 2002)

Travis007 said:


>


Look at the way the guy caresses the model...creepy :crazy: 

By the way...hope to see more projects...this is an interesting topic.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Very interesting topic. I wonder what would have happend if Hitler had one the war (to dreadful to go further) and built his Beriln-opolis. I rmemeber a student at my school built a layout of the city with small models and other things you might find in a redevlopment center. It was very interesting, he got an A.


----------

